
Will I be able to do more work with three screens? - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2018/feb/01/will-i-be-able-to-do-more-work-computer-three-screens-multiple-monitors
======
skittleson
I had 3 screens for 2 years. Thought it would help but ended up being too many
distractions. As a coder, i like 2 screens (IDE in one screen, testing in the
other).

------
airbreather
Hell yeah, even better a 55 inch 4K curved TV as a monitor.

